# RRP Comments and complaints



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Really don't know where to post this as there are a billion RRP threads here. 

Heard a story today at the paint store thought was pretty funny. Was talking with another paint contractor and he started telling me that another company he knows was working on a pre-1978 house. They were following the rules like they learned in the classes. They had their cones out, hazard signs, warning tape all set up, next thing they know the hazmat squad showed up with the fire department. Apparently some lady down the street freaked out when she saw all that stuff and thought they had had spilled some nasty paint or something and called the hazmat team. It took about a hour to clear things up before they could go back to work. The fire department had not heard about this new law. 

So there is some good tax payers dollars spent . I know its not cheap to have the hazmat goons come out.

Anyway thought I would share this 

Pat


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> We have allready lost 3 nice projects in the exact same scenario.Customer asked why I was the only contractor bringing it up if it is such a big deal and actually accused me of trying to work an angle.They could care less about lead.The only ones who are going to want this is the stay at home soccer mom who has enough money to pay for the extras.


lol yep brought this matter up to a HO . They really don't care . I am scared cuz most of my work is on older homes .How do I cover MY self other than getting certifed . useing the '' op out forums '' and the lead based test .


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> lol yep brought this matter up to a HO . They really don't care . I am scared cuz most of my work is on older homes .How do I cover MY self other than getting certifed . useing the '' op out forums '' and the lead based test .


 
No such thing any more( at least I don't think so, it seems to change hourly)


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The opt out is gone, but because of the way rules/laws must be enacted, it will not take effect until it has been posted on the Federal Register for 60 days.

More here....


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

no complaints really, I think it will implode due to a large backlash building...at least here in KC.
Many paint store folk are shaking their heads as they drive around for 2 hours looking for painters and find 1. Good luck epa driving around looking for victims...


----------

